# alley cat blues



## Primitive (Jul 2, 2015)

Relatively obscure rock'n'roll from early 80's britain, who should have otherwise made it big especially considering the guitarist is the cousin of the guitarist from ac/dc. Which you can hear it in their sound especially. Im thinkin their lyrics where a little to real for mainstream lemmings. If you hear their discography it becomes more obvious. Though this song is one of their best.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 2, 2015)

Edit


----------

